# Ultima Online: a gaming reminiscence.



## Foxbat (Nov 1, 2017)

I don't play many games nowadays, and if I do, I much prefer single-player strategy to online multi. But there was a time when it was oh, so different and I spent a couple of years wandering the realms of one particular MMORPG. Circa 2000, my alter ego was a character called Furuneo and my adventures took place in Ultima Online. There were a few reasons why I chose this particular MMORPG but the most glaring was my familarity with the Ultima series from earlier years. At first, when I joined I used to hang out at the local cemetery where I (and others) would battle the continuously spawning undead and skeletons. This was a place where newbies could hone their skills without fear of being overcome by too-powerful monsters. Then, I wandered the wilderness, learned to train horses and heal others, went on a few quests with fellow adventurers and finally bought a ship.

With great excitement, I set off to explore the seas of Ultima only to find that they were empty and that I was bored. Everybody else seemed content to stay where they were just increasing their stats. Life seemed pointless and so I left. I'd enjoyed it for a time but now, I was left asking that age-old Star Trek question just like V'eeger. _Is this all that I am? Is there nothing more?
_
I tried a few other MMORPGs but none could return me to the initial fun I had with Ultima. So endeth my time online.

Today, I was suddenly filled with a question - I wonder what happened to UO? Imagine my surprise (and strange delight)  to find that it's still going. 20 years old and still hanging in there. As Victor Meldrew would say _I don't believe it!
Ultima Online
_
For the uninitiated, here's some info.
18 Years Later, Why Are People Still Playing Ultima Online?

I said at the start, there were a few reasons why I chose UO so here's information on another that encouraged me to join. In a time where the internet was still in its infancy, where else could somebody assassinate the most invincible of characters (with a ball of fire no less) and make a political statement -all in front of a horror-filled of a live audience?
http://massivelyop.com/2015/10/03/the-game-archaeologist-the-assassination-of-lord-british/

Happy days. I'm even tempted to go back for one last peek but, you know what they say about going back. Perhaps the days of Furuneo, healer, horse whisperer and high seas adventurer are finally over?

Never say never


----------

